# Klingon Bird Of Prey conversion parts



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is conversion parts for Star Trek 4 (Klingon Bird Of Prey) AMT/Ertl kit.
Frst is the bottom piece, and then is the landing gear.
Hope to have this in the shope soon.

http://









http://


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is great, and it is good I haven't built mine yet.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Nice start...
I see that it has the ST4 hull modification that can haul the Humped Back Whales. Location of the Landing Gear on the wings I presume?

DLM


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

How soon is soon? I am building one right now..at least i am painting it, it is not assembled yet... Jeff


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

What photos are there that show what this thing even looks like? You can tell somethings different in ST IV, but you never get a decent shot from below. 

I don't know how you could say that it's there to carry the humpbacks, since:
a: it was there when they leave vulcan
b: I don't think scotty had a chance to perform major hull reconstructive surgery.

I never even thought of it until I saw this post.
There must be some sort of technical explanation like the effects crew needed to repair/modify it for some reason?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The location and design of the BOP landing gear is currently a hot topic on the Starship Modeler Discussion Forums. Personally, I've been waiting for an aftermarket kit of this type for a long time, so I'm really looking forward to seeing what people such as yourself come up with! :thumbsup:


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I'm kinda favoring the notion that the gear is mounted on the hull, Like from ST:III...Not the wings. On the AMT kit that is so. Landing ramp faces forward also.

DLM


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Up date !

http://


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, more updates !


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I like what I see with the gear down...A novel aproach! :thumbsup: 

The Humpty Backed Whale container though...It's got some symitery issues at first glance and my impression by the photo. From what I see, mind you.

DLM


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like that landing gear set-up. Be sure to let us know when they're available for purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

DL Matthys said:


> I like what I see with the gear down...A novel aproach! :thumbsup:
> 
> The Humpty Backed Whale container though...It's got some symitery issues at first glance and my impression by the photo. From what I see, mind you.
> 
> ...


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> I like that landing gear set-up. Be sure to let us know when they're available for purchase. :thumbsup:


Look for it in the store this week.

Thanks


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

John May said:


> Look for it in the store this week.
> 
> Thanks


What store will that be ? I would like to have one of these conversion kits


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

saiyagohan said:


> What store will that be ? I would like to have one of these conversion kits


Here you go, http://www.minimodelmadness.com/store/

Thanks


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I remembered I still have the vacumm formed tub part from the SFSM vac-formed kit. It had the basic shapes of the Landing Gear foot pad too.

Those parts I did not use on it. What was neat it that you could build the wing baffle plates to hinge on themselves...It was cut from sheet stock from paper paterns provided in the instruction sheet. It was a challanging effert.

DLM


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

DL Matthys said:


> I remembered I still have the vacumm formed tub part from the SFSM vac-formed kit. It had the basic shapes of the Landing Gear foot pad too.
> 
> Those parts I did not use on it. What was neat it that you could build the wing baffle plates to hinge on themselves...It was cut from sheet stock from paper paterns provided in the instruction sheet. It was a challanging effert.
> 
> DLM


Hey
Can you show me the baffle plates paterns?

Thanks


----------

